# Some chamber music classics III - your recordings?



## joen_cph

As a continuation of the small series

http://www.talkclassical.com/41028-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41081-some-chamber-music-classics.html

the thread explores TC people´s recordings of some core chamber repertoire …

What recordings do you have? And maybe: what were the criteria? 
Partial answers allowed 

*-* *Haydn: String Quartet no. ?*
In the vast plethora of Haydn´s string quartets, it seems most fair to let people mention a favourite work at the moment & the related recording(s).

*- Schubert: String Quintet*

*- Schumann: Piano Quintet*

*- Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello*

*- Nielsen: Wind Quintet*

*- Messiaen: Quartet, At The End Of Time*


----------



## fluteman

Kodaly - Janos Starker worked closely with the composer, hard to argue on authenticity grounds alone. Schumann - Clifford Curzon, Budapest SQ; Schubert cello quintet - Bernard Greenhouse, Vellinger SQ; Messiaen - Shaham, Meyer, Wang, Chung. Nielsen - many good ones, such as Ensemble Wien-Berlin, Melos Ensemble, Bergen WQ, but avoid the James Galway version, too much flute in the balance.


----------



## D Smith

- Haydn: String Quartet - I have many recordings and impossible to pick just one. This is the recording that got me hooked on Haydn’s Quartets. - Takacs Quartet; Haydn Op.76

- Schubert: String Quintet - Belcea Quartet Erben

- Schumann: Piano Quintet - Alban Berg with Entremont

- Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello - Alisa Weilerstein

- Nielsen: Wind Quintet - Bergen Wind Quintet


----------



## joen_cph

*-** Haydn: String Quartet no. ?*
Am currently listening mostly to opus 33,1-6: the "Russian" quartets, in the _Borodin Quartet _recording. I also have the _Buchberger_ complete set, but actually prefer the more romantically coloured Borodins in this case.

*- Schubert: String Quintet*
These recordings of this incredible masterwork have plenty of individuality, but my current favourite is the Vellinger4; the Rostropovich/Taneyev coming second place.
_- Hagen4/dg 94 439 774-2 CD
- Vellinger4,Greenhouse/bbc 98 mm75 CD
- Berg4,Schiff/emi 83 1c 067 1435291 LP
- Rostropovich,Taneev4/mel-eurodisc 85969 kk LP
- Pleeth,Amadeus4/dg 139105 (Cover:Breitkreuz) LP
_
*- Schumann: Piano Quintet*
Rajna & Alberni have kept their first place for me. A lot of dynamic progression and a not too heavy freshness.
_- Rajna,Alberni4/brilliant 7cd 92102 CD & crd LP
- Levine,Kreuzb4/telef 2lp 80 6.35497 LP
- Rubinstein,Paganini4/emi mono blp 1031 LP
- Serkin,Bud4/cbs st 72429 LP
_
*- Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello*
No definite favourite here, but accountant-looking yet passionate Petras has probably been the one I listened to mostly.
_- Ullner/classcd 353-54 CD
- Ma/sony cd
- Varga/vox box 75 svbx 560 LP
- Turovsky/chan 84 abrd 1102 LP
- Petras/sup 81 1111 2847 LP
- Perenyi/hg st 78 slpx 11864 LP_

*- Nielsen: Wind Quintet*
No definite favourite here.
-_ JyskeEns/Paula cd 95 pacd90 CD
- DanishWind5/ph 73 6578 008 & 6578 001 LPs
- VestjyskEns/dg 2530 515 LP
- Wind5 of 1932/emi mono kalp 7 LP
_
*- Messiaen: Quartet, At The End Of Time*
Messiaen´s own recording has some peculiarities compared to most others, it´s more episodic and less percussive, I think.
_- FynskeTrio,Hansen/class 338 CD
- NYPhiloEns/cand-vox 2cd cdx 5083 CD + cand ce 31050 LP
- Messiaen,Pasquier,Duo,Vacellier/rec soc mono rs14 LP
_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

- Haydn: String Quartets no. 77 & 78, Op. 76/3 "Emperor" and Op 76/4 "Sunrise" (going with D Smith's lead above)
Quartetto Italiano (Philips) LP
Tacaks Quartet (Decca) CD

- Schubert: String Quintet
Chilingirian Quartet, Jennifer Ward-Clarke (CfP) LP

- Schumann: Piano Quintet
Leif Ove Andsnes, Artemis Quartet (EMI) CD

- Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
I don't (yet) own a recording

- Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Vestjysk Chamber Ensemble (DG) CD

- Messiaen: Quartet For The End Of Time
Barenboim, Yordanoff, Tetard, Desurmont (DG) CD


----------



## Ukko

My usual absent minded selections:

Schubert: The Emerson + ?. Generates the deepest chill.

Kodaly: Wispelwey in Australia. Leaves it all on the field.

Nielsen: A Danish ensemble whose name has flown from me; the CD includes the 'serenade in vain', which is a masterpiece.

Messaien: The group that includes Peter Serkin. All I can pull out of the morass is Tacos, and that ain't it.


----------



## fluteman

The group is Tashi, Ukko. Though there's a lot to be said for authentic tacos from a good Mexican restaurant as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

*1 - Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20, Nos. 1 - 6, w. Mosaiques Quartet (naive, rec.1990 - '92)

1 - Schubert: String Quintet, w. Haimovitz/Miro Quartet (Oxingale, rec.2003)

1 - Schumann: Piano Quintet, w. Pressler/ESQ (DG, rec.1993)

0 - Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello - I've owned two, Starker (Delos) and Yang (EMI), preferring the latter.

0 - Nielsen: Wind Quintet - Can't remember owning a recording of.

1 - Messiaen: Quartet, At The End Of Time, w. Brunner/Trio Fontenay (Apex, rec.1991)*


----------



## Balthazar

Current favorites:

*Haydn: String Quartets -- * I really like the complete set by the Festetics Quartet on period instruments. Recently I have particularly enjoyed Op. 33, No. 2, "The Joke."

*Schubert: String Quintet -- *Belcea Quartet with Valentin Erben.

*Schumann: Piano Quintet -- * Marc-André Hamelin with the Takács Quartet.

*Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello -- *Alisa Weilerstein from her solo disc.

*Nielsen: Wind Quintet -- *DiamantEnsemblet. (Not a work I'm too familiar with.)

*Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time --* Tashi. I am curious to hear some of the newer recordings.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Current favorites:
> 
> *Haydn: String Quartets -- * I really like the complete set by the Festetics Quartet on period instruments. Recently I have particularly enjoyed Op. 33, No. 2, "The Joke."
> 
> *Schubert: String Quintet -- *Belcea Quartet with Valentin Erben.
> 
> *Schumann: Piano Quintet -- * Marc-André Hamelin with the Takács Quartet.
> 
> *Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello -- *Alisa Weilerstein from her solo disc.
> 
> *Nielsen: Wind Quintet -- *DiamantEnsemblet. (Not a work I'm too familiar with.)
> 
> *Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time --* Tashi. I am curious to hear some of the newer recordings.


Now I am confused, I thought you are going to list the Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Now I am confused, I thought you are going to list the Pavel Haas Quartet


For the Schubert? I probably would if I had that disc...  I think it's the only one missing.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> For the Schubert? I probably would if I had that disc...  I think it's the only one missing.


Amongst others , like the Dvorak, Smetana an Prokofiev :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Amongst others , like the Dvorak, Smetana an Prokofiev :tiphat:


Oh, don't worry -- they'll get mentioned for all of those.

I am just offering my preferred recordings for the works in the OP.


----------



## tortkis

*Haydn: String Quartet no. ?*
(almost) complete: Buchberger Quartet
(almost) complete: Festetics Quartet
Op. 50 No. 4-6: Salomon Quartet
Op. 76 No. 1-6: Quatuor Mosaïques
Op. 76 No. 2-4: Kodály Quartet
Op. 77 & Op. 103: L'Archibudelli

I like the energetic Buchberger the most. For period instruments, Mosaïques and L'Archibudelli are excellent, but they have not recorded complete quartets, so I purchased Festetics. It's wonderful too. Salomon's is decent, a bit too gentle, but very nice. I haven't listened to Kodály Quartet for a long time.

*Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello*
Maria Kliegel - I like music for solo instrument. This is a very good work and performance.

*Messiaen: Quartet, At The End Of Time*
Amici Ensemble

*Schubert: String Quintet*
Verdi Quartet

*Schumann: Piano Quintet*
Christian Zacharias/Cherubini Quartet

*Nielsen: Wind Quintet*
Diamant Ensemblet


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

- Haydn: String Quartet no. 76/3 "Emperor"
Gewandhaus-Quartett; NCA?

- Schubert: String Quintet
Rostropovich, Emerson String Quartet; DG

- Schumann: Piano Quintet
Takacs Quartet, Hamelin; Hyperion

- Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
uhh... my dog ate it 

- Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Diamant Ensemblet; Dacapo 
also Pahud, Meyer, etc; EMI

- Messiaen: Quartet, At The End Of Time
Gavwriloff, Denzer, Palm, Kontarsky; EMI (on the album with Rattle's Turangalila)


----------



## joen_cph

> - Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
> uhh... my dog ate it


 
... well, that´s another way of experiencing a recording :lol:


----------



## Ukko

fluteman said:


> The group is Tashi, Ukko. Though there's a lot to be said for authentic tacos from a good Mexican restaurant as well.


That name came to me as soon as a post mentioned it. 

BTW re the Neilsen: I went and found my #1 recording of the wind quintet. Unfortunately, unless DG reissued it on CD, It isn't much help to you folks. The ensemble is the Vestjysk Kammerensemble Denmark. The Andante Lamentoso for String Quintet, 3 pieces from "The Mother" and Serenata in Vano are also on LP 2530 515, (P) 1974.


----------



## joen_cph

I think DG made a CD release of that LP, which was very popular in Denmark, not at least due to the included harp-flute piece _The Fog Is Lifting_ from The Mother.


----------



## Xaltotun

I love Haydn's SQ's but don't own any yet.

Schubert String Quintet - Alban Berg Quartet + Schiff. (A very good one)
- Hagen Quartet + Schiff (Nice one, but not as good)
Also I've listened to Borodin Quartet + someone doing this (don't own it), and I found it really good.

Schumann Piano Quintet - Mandelring Quartet + Le Guay. (Haven't done much comparison but I really like this one)


----------



## PeterF

Schubert String Quintet -
Casals / Stern / Schneider / Katims / Tortelier
Belcea Quartet + 1

Schumann Piano Quintet Op.44
Rudolf Serkin / Budapest String Quartet

Haydn String Quartet - Op.76 (6 quartets) / Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Steatopygous

*Schubert String Quintet:*
Amadeus Quartet, William Pleeth vlc (my first version, still much loved, v sweet-toned)
Hungarian String Quartet, Laszlo Varga vlc
Lindsay Quartet, Douglas Cummings vlc
Melos Quartet, Mstislav Rostropovich vlc (very virile)
Mstislav Rostropovich vlc, Emerson String Quartet
Raphael Ensemble
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet, Gunther Weiss vlc
Vienna Philharmonic Quartet, Richard Harand vlc
Hard to pick a favourite. 
*Schumann piano quintet*
Beaux Arts Trio, Dolf Bettelheim vln, Samuel Rhodes vla
Jorg Demus pno, Barylli Quartet
Leif Ove Andsnes, Artemis Quartet
Paul Gulda pno, Hagen Quartett
Surprisingly few accounts of a favourite chamber work. Andsnes and the Artemis out in front.
Messaien
Wolfgang Meyer cl, Christoph Poppen vln, Manuel Fischer Dieskau cello, Yvonne Loriod pno
My only version, but a cracking good one.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen: 

Gruenberg, de Peyer, Pleeth, and Beroff.

(EMI).


----------



## jegreenwood

Haydn: String Quartet no. ?
Been listening to the Quatour Mosaiques box set recently

Schubert: String Quintet
For me - the most beautiful musical work of all time
Casals et al
Alban Berg Quartet/Schiff - my two favorites
Heifetz/Piatigorsky - my original imprint and a very strange one. It took me decades to accept that it really shouldn't be played that fast.
Music from Marlboro - dreary. Actually purchased for companion work - "Shepherd on the Rocks."
Tokyo String Quartet/Watkin (recent purchase in hi-rez download; on first listen the sound is gorgeous but they don't dig as deep as my favorites)
Auryn Quartet/Poltera DVD-A and true surround - the musicians are all around you. However, at present I am limited to a two channel mixdown.

Schumann: Piano Quintet
Rubinstein/Guarneri
Jean Hubeau et al

Kodaly: Sonata for Solo Cello
Another work I like but don't own. I've been listening to Perenyi playing Kodaly on Tidal

Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Sabine Meyer et al

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Barenboim et al (a version praised by the composer, but not my favorite)
Chamber Music Northwest
Hebrides Ensemble
I owned the Tashi recording before my ears were ready for this piece. I should at least check it out on Tidal


----------

